# Arabs Outraged by Iraqi Prisoner Photos



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

NEWS


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im to lazy to log into my aol account but i imagine they would be pissed at least

they werent hung from a bridge and set to fire


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> im to lazy to log into my aol account but i imagine they would be pissed at least
> 
> they werent hung from a bridge and set to fire


 Here Ya go!

http://edition.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/05...reax/index.html


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

its disgusting! i hope that they werent ordered to do bad things to them by ne important


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they did alot worse to us
dragging our people all over and hanging the bodies


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree with death in #'s We were outraged about sept 11th it's funny people always forget what they done to us.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> I agree with death in #'s We were outraged about sept 11th it's funny people always forget what they done to us.


 So this method of treating POW's is okay in your opinion? when iraq did that to its POW's didn't you almost start crying by calling them animals, terrorits, etc.? or it is just okay for US to treat POWs this weak, disgusting, gay way? but for everyone else it is forbidden. Man I can't even believe you're okay with soliders this sad and ..(can't find any words that explain their disguting weak actions) to represent the US...the way you contradict yourselves all the time with argument of its okay for us and not for them, just make me laugh...plain ignorance at its best


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

bottom line is both sides r wrong in their acts


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

AzNP said:


> bottom line is both sides r wrong in their acts


Bottom line is War is not a Humane act of kindness,
(As bushy likes to regugitate, were making a better world for the
lovers of christ)

No matter who claims the the Moral and superior side,
acts of extreme violence and terror are carried out by all partys involved,
This is the reality of warfare.

You do not win wars by turning the other cheek to your enemy, you win them
by smashing them and humiliating them into submission.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wont lie if i had the chance i would never even taken prisoners they would have

died were i found em


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

garybusey said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > im to lazy to log into my aol account but i imagine they would be pissed at least
> ...


 All the ones after the ones ear-marked with CBS' logo are fake. Some of them are straight out of porno.....

And Yes I quoted myself. BOO YAH!
















And Yes I Have had Some Liquor.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

garybusey said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...










....this post is too funny!  What are you loaded on?

....oh, and if it were up to me, there would be no such things as an enemy POW, be more like enemy KIA or DOA.







...war is cruel!


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

ANDY375HH said:


> I agree with death in #'s We were outraged about sept 11th it's funny people always forget what they done to us.


 What "they" did to us?
What, you want to collectively punish all Arabs?
The people of Iraq, and Sadam for that matter, had nothing to do with 9/11.

There is an extremely relevant quote that says, "Respect your enemy." The reason this type of international law exists is becuase we wouldn't want to have are own troops treated in the same manner.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MoeMZA said:


> There is an extremely relevant quote that says, "Respect your enemy." The reason this type of international law exists is becuase we wouldn't want to have are own troops treated in the same manner.


 If our enemies followed or observed your quote of "Respect your enemies", then how do you explain Hotel Hanoi during the vietnam war? If the VC really did "respect its enemies", then POW's that came back from the war wouldn't have horrible memories of cruel and unusual punishment. Another example, if the Iraqi people "respected their enemies", we wouldn't have that massacre where 4 people were killed, burnt alive and had their burnt, mutilated bodies dragged all over the streets and then hung from a building.....so again, how does the quote "respect your enemies" fall into play?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i really dont give a rats ass about the iraqi soldiers that were allegedly mistreated its a friggin war for gods sake i didnt know they were rules for war and if they were the iragis had bent them a long time ago i dont like hearing about our soldiers being fucked up either but come on guys look at it for what itr is theyre purpose is to try and kill each other(soldiers) so what do u think will happen if they catch some soldiers from another country thats trying to kill them? and vice versa its part of war just dont get caught lol


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

It kinda sucks that these acts happened but it did and it just shows how our country is responsible enough to report this info. Do you really think iraqis would even care enough and publish this if americans were subjected to the same treatment? Also, these acts are wrong but they were mostly just humiliating-not torture that happens to our soilders in other countries. In retrospect, which would be worse?-taking pictures of prisoners or burning and dragging bodies around? I find it sad that we actually try to follow the codes of war and actually court martial our soldiers if found of these acts. But do iraqis or other countries? No. The seige of fallujiah could have been easily squashed. All they had to do is surrender their heavy weapons and give us the men who killed and tortured the civilian contactors. Instead they choose to continue fighting and blame coalition forces.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> I agree with death in #'s We were outraged about sept 11th it's funny people always forget what *they* done to us.


 "they" didn't do 9/11 to you...








Al Qaeda did, a tiny minority within the muslim community.

The US military was quick to say that the actions of a few do not reflect the army as a whole, but when a tiny muslim minority is responsible for terror attacks, it's ok to throw them all on a huge heap and say they're all the same... And all that to justify what happened?

This kind of US hypocrisy and double standards is truely sickening, IMO. - and the world won't become a better place as long as this fake sense of superiority and the arrogant attitude exhibited by many (from the gutter all the way up to the White House, which, on second thought, only seems a small step...) won't change.

Well, let the patriottic flaming commence...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz, and what has your country ever done to contribute anything to this world? At least the US is willing to sacrifice our time, money, troops, and aid to the world. Our country is no means perfect but at least we try our best and is IMO the best. Should we be like China and isolate ourselves? Just because a member here said something about muslims, does that mean the whole country is "throwing them all on a huge heap and say they're all the same". You are doing the same thing you are accusing the US of doing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Lets put this in perspective.

It's not equivalent to the torture and wholesale murder of prisoners of war the Japanese did to the American and Chinese soliders during World War II.

I don't know what the hell was going on in those photos. But the Iraqi prisoners all looked healthy and physically unharmed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> Judazzz, and what has your country ever done to contribute anything to this world?


 Let's just say that parts (to say the least) of your country probably never existed without us...








And even if that wasn't the case: what are you trying to say? That coming from a small, insignificant country (which Holland indeed is) revokes my right to voice my opinion, or to be annoyed of American foreign politics or mentality?

Yes, the US is willing to sacrifice troops, men and whatnot, but for what?

Global peace? No way: why do I never hear the Pantagon/White House people talk about all those other conflicts in the world?
Stability? No way, since the Iraq war has brought the world more turmoil and polarization than it resolved. The Middle East is more a mess than ever before, and polarization between the West and the islmaic world has never been as big (and worrying!) as before.
A better world: if so, a bit of study of the possible consequences before starting the events would have been nice. so I doubt that's a cause.

Imo. it's about getting even, settling scores and getting better from it - and unfortunately, again imo., the whole world world has to face the consequences for that.

I don't say you should isolate yourselves: but play along certain international rules, and don't take on a solo course and start crying for help as soon as sh*t hits the fan - it Bush & Co had the patience to work out a decent, internationally accepted plan to topple Saddam, the world would have been a different place...

You got yourself into the Iraq mess - you wanted it so bad: now deal with it yourself, instead of dragging others into it: that's my opinion...

btw: I never put all Americans on one big heap - if so, I would have written "_this fake sense of superiority and the arrogant attitude exhibited by *all*_" in my previous post, which was not the case - read well before accusing me of something, please


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The UN and national community NEVER would have come up with a plan to topple Saddam.... The reason we finally took action alone is because the UN stalled too much... going back on resolutions or creating new ones to give Iraq more and more time/slack/excuses.

Action SHOULD have happened in 1998/1999 when Saddam first disobeyed UN inspections orders.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

-Not trying to sound mean, but what did holland do for the US? b/c I really dont know.

I'm not saying your not entitled to your opinion. Im saying the world complains way too much and when something happens, they rarely want to contribute. The US is trying their best for whatever peace they can achieve. But one country can't change the whole world. they are in iraq to stabilize that region of the world. As for the theory of revenge-what revenge? Because saddam tried to kill georges daddy? Please. No way a president would go to war to kill a guy who tried to kill his father. For oil? Do you see any oil owned by the US given directly to the US? And as far as stability, this is a long term project. Not one, two, or three years. But you will see the effects of this war in 5-10 years and beyond. A country can't change in a year. Look how the US occupation of japan and germany has helped their countries. Did they become economic powerhouses in one year?

As for playing by international rules, how many resolutions were there? How many were vetoed? remember when chirac said he would NEVER endorse any resolution on Iraq? One vote from any permanant UN member is enough to stop any vote...of which france is a part of.

"You put ourselves in this mess". Yes we did start the war. dragging others into this war? first, critics are saying we should involve other countries. the UN wants to be involved. Even france wants the UN to oversee iraq rather then the US. Now when US is trying to get others involved, people complain about dragging others into it. Seems to me the US will be wrong no matter what.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, my opinion remains the same: you wanted your war so badly, and now that you burnt yourselves badly, you gotta sit on the blisters.

That doesn't mean I wish good luck to those over there in Iraq, Afganistan and all those other places: I'm as much in favor of a peaceful and tranquil world as the rest of you - I just think it can be achieved in a different way that by guns and missiles alone, and that mnay of the world's present-day misery could have been avoided in the first place if some were more patient/knowledgable...

The reason why many were against an invasion of Iraq without proper evidence (I'm still waiting, and so are billions of others), let alone a proper justification, is that it could serve as an example/inspiration for other, possibly less friendly leaders, to do the exact same: invading a country without justified reasons.
In so far it would even interest the US (most likely not, but just play along with me for a second...), what would they say to them? "_Sorry, but you can't do that, that's against international rules..._"?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> -Not trying to sound mean, but what did holland do for the US? b/c I really dont know.


 Not trying to sound mean either, but maybe it's time to grab those high-school history books again.
The only thing I'm reveiling: NYC was founded by the Dutch...


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

getting back on subject i think it was wrong of them to do it but like Iraq diddn't do 9/11, americans diddn't do this little thing.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

We could have been more patient in iraq huh? Lets see...first gulf war was when kuwait was invaded in 1991. The UN had been trying to get weapon inspectors in there w/ the freedom to look wherever they want for over a decade. We attacked iraq last year....I think 12 years is a long time. Call me naive, but I still think they had wmd. My reasoning is b/c they had it before. When saddams cousin defected and revealed they had a complex wmd system, that was in 1998. Nothing significant happened between 1998 and 2003. Either the weapons are hidden somewhere in iraq, were destoyed prior to the war, or they're hidden in another country. And according to independent polls, the majority of iraqis think the war was worth it.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

linky


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Good god! I get drunk and let myself recouperate for one day, and you all get into a good full-fledge debate....thanks for waiting to include me _dad_











> "You put ourselves in this mess". Yes we did start the war. dragging others into this war? first, critics are saying we should involve other countries. the UN wants to be involved. Even france wants the UN to oversee iraq rather then the US. Now when US is trying to get others involved, people complain about dragging others into it. Seems to me the US will be wrong no matter what.


I must agree with him on this. US and Britian, along with a select few got ourselves into this "conflict" and took down a butt-ugly evil monkey-man, all without the support of the UN and their pompous, procrastinating allies. The world sees this act as an act of egotistical-meglomaniac syndrome on the US part, that we want to conquer the world by sucking up all the oil resources. After the fact that we take down the butt-ugly monkey, the UN decides that the US and friends did a good thing and now want to hop onto the bandwagon so that they too can say they "helped take down" Saddam and restored a nation of trouble. The US once again tells the UN to go f**k a goat, because we feel that we reserve the right to restore the nation, after all, it was WE who took down the monkey. Once again, the US is frowned upon because we told the UN and its jackass friends to go suck a titty. A couple weeks before the violent uprisings, the US says they'll pull out so that the iraqi people can do things there way and possibly f*ck it up even worse with more goat-turf wars. Uprisings rises up, kills Marines (enrages me) and once again the US is frowned upon because we're killing innocent uprising extremists.....My point is the US will never win a world political battle, we lose them everytime (ie. Vietnam).....there is no justice for the US, only critism and foul-mouthed language headed our way :nod:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

damn i posted this one day just thinking you guys would like to chat a little about it and now i dont even want to get into it! lol :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

accr said:


> linky


 that pic rocks!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bottom line the u.s is the best place to live ,the most freedoms and the only true super power in the world and are we cocky? yes are we egomaniacs? probably,do we have the most power and money in the free world? probably? does any other country want any parts of us? probably not so ill take our fat overpaid,whiny,lazy,complaining,gay marriage allowing asses over any other country in the world easy and probably so would most ppl in other countries theres a reason ppl escape to america i dont see cats trying to enter,holland or u.k,or france like that, theres a reason for it u.s is truly freedom of everything so im gonna beat my chest, complain,play madden ,say what i want without fear of getting shot roll my blunt and surf on p fury and u wanna know why? cause america is the sh*t!!!!! period! so go ahead u.s invade whu u have too and steal their oil or get rid of the the korea thats an asshole to us its all good ill support u and if i dont thats my right cause im in america holla!

lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

we have had loads of people running to the uk and were at the point were we cant take any more. IMO i would never move to the usa but thats just me


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

englishman said:


> we have had loads of people running to the uk and were at the point were we cant take any more. IMO i would never move to the usa but thats just me :nod:


 We do too, but you all have the advantage. You have the english channel between you and the european continent, whereas we in mainland US have a river that seperates us from Mexico....you tell me what idiot is going to risk his life to swim the channel only to work for below minimum wage?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

so you have never heard of the channel tunnel thats were loads get in theres that many there isnt enough houses for english people to live in it pisses me right off and they might only get minimum wage but they get a free house or flat, money health care and even a f*cking mobile phone and more what do the refuges get when they come to america


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

englishman said:


> we have had loads of people running to the uk and were at the point were we cant take any more. IMO i would never move to the usa but thats just me :nod:


 Yup, I'm re-posting this article about Pakistani immigrants in the UK. The UK has the same problem as the US, in that the goverment allows all these Muslims to immigrate to their country, and when they get together, they conspire to blow things up! Talking about biting the hand that feeds you.
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/londonn...ning%20Standard

If you continue to allow all these people from third world countires and countries plagued by Islamic extremeists to over-run your country, then you will find yourself living in a third world country plagued by Islamic extremists.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They might be fakes
hmmm.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not condoning the actions of what may or may not have happened...but if I had to be a prisoner of war, I would much rather be in the hands of the US than any middle eastern country. Pictures of my naked ass could be posted everywhere...Big deal....but go though what this one pow from the first Iraq conflict went through...no thanks.



> I was beaten, burned and abused. All of this things cause physical pain to the body -- there's no doubt about that. But the greatest thing is fear: fear of the unknown; fear of footsteps coming down a corridor; fear of listening to other people scream; fear of not knowing whether it's going to happen to you next.


So all you US haters...go ahead...but dont forget that throughout history I think in any conflict you would be much better off in the hands of the USA than say....Germany, Japan, Korea, Vietnam, Russia.....and so on.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok well i see it like this, sadam used to take his own people as prisoners and torture them a hell of alot worse than what a few of our soldiers have done. that does not in anyway make it correct, those soldiers should be jailed for making our entire military look bad, they should have been smarter than to get caught, thats why there is no such thing as military intelegence its a total contridiction, but thats aside the point, they did something wrong they took pictures (bad idea never take pictures doing something stupid illeagal) and now they are busted and the world thinks we are savages, how stupid is this situation.. sadam tortured his people and everyone turned there back, then we go over and pull his sissy ass from a hole in the ground, then the iraqi's or insurgents or what ever disrespect those 4 us contractors, no one really says anything, so we move in to engage these unruley bastards, they hide in a holy site so we engage them and once again we get looked down upon by the world because we were fighting them in a holy site, when they use it to hide like cowards.. so once again we get dragged through the mud ..

i dont agree with the way bush tried to use the excuse of WMD to go to war, he should have just said this guy is bad he violates human rights blah blah blah.. the fact is war is dirty bad things happen and people dont act right, but why should we be held to differnt standard than the enemy.. its ok for them to hide in mosqes and to disrespect our dead, but we get scrutinized for going after them at holy sites and taking them prisoner instead of dragging them throught the street and hanging them from buildings and bridges...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> bottom line the u.s is the best place to live ,the most freedoms and the only true super power in the world and are we cocky? yes are we egomaniacs? probably,do we have the most power and money in the free world? probably? does any other country want any parts of us? probably not so ill take our fat overpaid,whiny,lazy,complaining,gay marriage allowing asses over any other country in the world easy and probably so would most ppl in other countries theres a reason ppl escape to america i dont see cats trying to enter,holland or u.k,or france like that, theres a reason for it u.s is truly freedom of everything so im gonna beat my chest, complain,play madden ,say what i want without fear of getting shot roll my blunt and surf on p fury and u wanna know why? cause america is the sh*t!!!!! period! so go ahead u.s invade whu u have too and steal their oil or get rid of the the korea thats an asshole to us its all good ill support u and if i dont thats my right cause im in america holla!
> 
> lol


 Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Im not condoning the actions of what may or may not have happened...but if I had to be a prisoner of war, I would much rather be in the hands of the US than any middle eastern country. Pictures of my naked ass could be posted everywhere...Big deal....but go though what this one pow from the first Iraq conflict went through...no thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I completely agree. Im sure there are wrongs done by US soldiers, but they are very isolated and small compared to other countries. What the japanese did in WWII make the nazis look good.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> bottom line the u.s is the best place to live ,the most freedoms and the only true super power in the world and are we cocky? yes are we egomaniacs? probably,do we have the most power and money in the free world? probably? does any other country want any parts of us? probably not so ill take our fat overpaid,whiny,lazy,complaining,gay marriage allowing asses over any other country in the world easy and probably so would most ppl in other countries theres a reason ppl escape to america i dont see cats trying to enter,holland or u.k,or france like that, theres a reason for it u.s is truly freedom of everything so im gonna beat my chest, complain,play madden ,say what i want without fear of getting shot roll my blunt and surf on p fury and u wanna know why? cause america is the sh*t!!!!! period! so go ahead u.s invade whu u have too and steal their oil or get rid of the the korea thats an asshole to us its all good ill support u and if i dont thats my right cause im in america holla!


Holy sh*t you are the fuckin man. He pretty much summed up what all you jealous fucks are complaining about.







Go play in the dirt in your 3rd world countries and stop complaining about the US!







All you do is bash the sh*t out of our country and the places where MOST of you live are complete shitholes! And in the great words of Kyles mom on SouthPark.... f*ck CANADA! It always seems our neighbor to the north ALWAYS has something negative to say about us. I don't understand why we didn't just take your stupid providences over when we had the chance hundreds of years ago.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > -Not trying to sound mean, but what did holland do for the US? b/c I really dont know.
> ...


 I dont see anything too significant. Besides, America is composed of all nations. Americans are settlers and if anything, Mexico, Britian, and France contributed a lot more to the existence of this country. Any dutch settlers then are americans now.







And this was never important enough to be in any high school books









http://www.buffalonian.com/history/article...llandpurch.html

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/...land%20Purchase

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/...of%20New%20York


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


I don't like those "We're more important than you are"-games, but I also don't like playing down someone's historic role just for argument's sake.
We're a part of your past just like the US is a part of our past - it's as simple as that.

Only difference: you guys were still playing cowboys and indians, while we were entering the Industrial Revolution...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > bottom line the u.s is the best place to live ,the most freedoms and the only true super power in the world and are we cocky? yes are we egomaniacs? probably,do we have the most power and money in the free world? probably? does any other country want any parts of us? probably not so ill take our fat overpaid,whiny,lazy,complaining,gay marriage allowing asses over any other country in the world easy and probably so would most ppl in other countries theres a reason ppl escape to america i dont see cats trying to enter,holland or u.k,or france like that, theres a reason for it u.s is truly freedom of everything so im gonna beat my chest, complain,play madden ,say what i want without fear of getting shot roll my blunt and surf on p fury and u wanna know why? cause america is the sh*t!!!!! period! so go ahead u.s invade whu u have too and steal their oil or get rid of the the korea thats an asshole to us its all good ill support u and if i dont thats my right cause im in america holla!
> ...


 f*ck that HighOctane.







I have a lot to say about that f*cking comment you made about Canada and the other "shithole places" the rest of us live in. I also have a f*ck of a lot to say about what I think of the US but I'm going to keep it to myself because I respect a lot of the american members on this site. We all have out own opinions, but f*ck you man.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH!!.....ok but seriousley, Canada is cool.I live a hop skip and a jump away...It is basically the same as living in the US.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > -Not trying to sound mean, but what did holland do for the US? b/c I really dont know.
> ...


 As far as dropping my 2 cents, this is my favorite quote! Why? Two words we should all remember from history books that describe how (albeit ironically) civilized nations treat POWs:

Geneva Convention

http://www.unhchr.ch/html/menu3/b/91.htm


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i thought the dutch took over pennsylvania and created the amish. the Dutch creating New York is new to me, and i can't picture a dutch man runn.....wait, nevermind, i see the behaviorial characteristics in Jonas and NY people. I stand corrected :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > -Not trying to sound mean, but what did holland do for the US? b/c I really dont know.
> ...


 damn those indian..they lied to us then..they weren't there first :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i thought the dutch took over pennsylvania and created the amish. the Dutch creating New York is new to me, and i can't picture a dutch man runn.....wait, nevermind, i see the behaviorial characteristics in Jonas and NY people. I stand corrected :laugh:


 Many names in NYC are originally Dutch names:
- Wall Street = Wal Straat;
- Brooklyn = Breukelen;
- Harlem = Haarlem;
- Nassau Street = the Dutch Royal family-name is Oranje-Nassau;

to name a few...

And we didn't create the Amish: we created the Jamaicans, mon


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Many names in NYC are originally Dutch names:
> - Wall Street = Wal Straat;
> - Brooklyn = Breukelen;
> - Harlem = Haarlem;
> ...


 Possibly pure coincidence :laugh: ...anyways, who the hell DID create the amish? I always thought IT was the dutch people.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Yes, they do teach a little of the Dutch contribution to New York in high school. Very little, but that's the public school system for you.









From what my beer-soaked memory can recover; Manhatten used to be a Dutch coloney. It was the Dutch that made Manhatten into a financial center. Wall street was a street that paralelled a defensive wall to defend against the attacks from other European countries. The British eventually took the island in a bloodless military action. Is this correct?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Wall street was a street that paralelled a defensive wall to defend against the attacks from other European countries. The British eventually took the island in a bloodless military action. Is this correct?


 damn the british and her military fleet!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> anyways, who the hell DID create the amish? I always thought IT was the dutch people.


 Hey, hey, HEY!!!

The fact our army rides on bikes instead of vehicles with engines doesn't mean we also created the Amish...








Sheesh...









I guess the Amish are aliens that got so sick and tired of technology (my bet is they had to deal with the extra-terrestrial equivalent of Microsoft) they completely turned their backs on technology and went primitive (or "authentic", as they call it...







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > anyways, who the hell DID create the amish? I always thought IT was the dutch people.
> ...


 i was just going to poke fun at the way you both have a funny accent, but since you brought up the flashy bicycle army...i'm game!
















what's the difference between an amish driving a horse-drawn carriage and a dutch bicycle army enlistee?

NOTHING!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Is this correct?


 I wish I knew...









I know the Dutch founded NYC (the name Manhattan comes from the Indian name of the peninsula, btw.), that some boroughs, districts and streets are based on the old Dutch names, and that we eventually lost NYC, but I have no clue why - I guess the British took over our place as the world's number one naval power, and one day decided they wanted NYC as well...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I know this maybe off topic, but i thought i should share what an average Marine carries on him during combat. I couldn't find one of the other threads that dealt with the Iraqi war situations that hadn't been closed yet, so this had to be the one!

Gear Pack-Up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> I know this maybe off topic


 How dare you derail this topic about.... ummmm.....*_scratches head_*...... ermmmm....... dude, what was it about ?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > I know this maybe off topic
> ...


 What WAS this thread about by the way? It went from gay porn photos to the dutch owning NYC :laugh: ...way to go _dad_, looks like you still got it, or was it my fault that this happened?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wow this topic got really of track..

iwas just reading cnn.com and found this

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/meast/05/04/...main/index.html

they list the HORRIBLE things they had to endure, sounds more like college hazing than brutal punishment, id like to see the list of thing our troops did to them compaired the list of things sadam did to his prisoners, or the things those scumbags do to our dead...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ya sounds more like threatening and humiliation except for the sodamizing....what the hell is a chemcial light?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> ....what the hell is a chemcial light?


 It's a narrow plastic tube that emitts light for a period of time. Sort of like those lights ravers twirl around.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > ....what the hell is a chemcial light?
> ...


 AKA a glow stick...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

This is an assignment I wrote for my philosophy class:

Scenario of political issue:

The war on Iraq started because Iraq was considered a threat to the US in that it possesses WMD (Weapons of Mass Destruction) and also acts as a shield for terrorists. The U.N. was searching for WMD prior to the war and found none, and when asked to remain on its mission to search for WMD, the U.S. have already decided to go to war based on weak proof presented by Powell and therefore ended U.N.'s mission.

Until now no WMD were found in Iraq and will probably never be found. So was Iraq really a threat to the U.S.? Could've the war been prevented? What is terrorism? Was Bush's action to go to war really based on Iraq's imaginary WMD and is this action considered moral?

Analysis and Resolution:

Bertrand Russell

Russell defines morality as, after defining Good, act so as to produce as much good as possible and as little of bad as possible. So if the "Good" was protecting the U.S. and if Iraq was proved to be a threat to the U.S. then Russell would consider Bush's action as moral because it produces a lot of good (the protection of many US citizens) while little bad (the soldiers that might get killed in battle). But since Iraq was not proved to be a threat-especially after 12 years of sanctions that left many people dead from the lack of basis medical needs like flu shots, and also for the lack of any WMD whatsoever-it was unnecessary and therefore immoral to take this action.

And if this action was to be compared to Russell's three tests that analyze an action whether or not to be moral, then we will get the following:

First test: if it is was in accordance with existing moral codes of conduct (i.e. religion, society laws, etc.): there are no existing moral codes that suggests going to war unless it is self defense, which isn't the case with this action.

Second test: if the action was sincerely performed to have good results (intention): Intentions weren't clear as there was definitely no threat from Iraq. Bush's eagerness to go to war shows other intentions (religion?), maybe even personal reasons. Good results could be removing the dictatorship of Sadaam and Iraq's oil.

Third test: finally if the results of the action were in fact good: What is going on in Iraq and falloujah (sp?) speaks for itself; there are no good results. Even if removing Sadaam could be used as a good result, what is going on in Iraq now explains otherwise, i.e. Sadaam is captured yet U.S. soldiers are still in Iraq and Iraq has only became worst before it got any better (good).

This war could've easily been prevented by letting the U.N. continue their job.

My moral test is based on substitution; act as if though the action is being performed on you; if you think the action is moral, logical, ethical, and you accept it on yourself, then the action is good; if you don't accept it on yourself then don't expect others to accept it - the action is bad. Therefore Bush's action is immoral for the simple reason that he wouldn't accept such action, especially with a vague cause, to be performed on him or the U.S. for that matter.

I also share many of Russell's views and resolutions on the matter, especially his view on Iraq's nonexistent threat to the U.S.


----------

